# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Ee Милость Шримати Урмила Деви Даси

## Raja Kumari dasi

http://urmiladasi.com/

http://urmila.me.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/urmiladevidasi



Ученица Шрилы Прабхупады с 1973 года. 
Her Grace has received her Masters in School Administration and 
Doctor of Education in Educational Leadership from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill.
Степень магистра в области управления школами. 
Доктор педагогических наук (Университет Северной Каролины, США)
Служит в GBC в Комитете по соответствию шастрам (Shastric Advisory Commission)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Шримати Урмила Деви Даси объясняет в этом видео во Вриндаване разницу между тиртхой и дхамой. Как брод на реке помогает перебраться на другой берег, так и тиртха - область, помогающая перебраться в другую реальность. Вриндаван - дхама, реальность, в которую мы хотели бы войти, а тиртхи подобны дверям. Тиртхи временны, тогда как дхамы вечны. Большинство таких мест во Вриндаване - тиртхи". 

https://www.facebook.com/tarini.radh...0465041639360/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

15 октября 2017 

*Аскетизм и наслаждение: управление сексуальностью 
в ожидании Трансцендентного*

_
Урмила Деви Даси

Статья из Back to Godhead _ 

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=33643



_Поскольку сексуальное желание по своему происхождению духовно, практика бхакти-йоги может раскрыть его предвечно чистое назначение._

Бхакти-йога дает нам ключ к первоисточнику сексуальности и к способам ее совершенного проявления. Буквально «йога» означает союз, «бхакти» означает любовное служение. Таким образом, «бхакти-йога» - это союз души с Высшей Душой.  В этом любовном союзе заключается самое глубинное желание души.

Всякий раз, когда Господь бывает чем-то доволен, происходит взаимообмен между Ним и Его энергией удовольствия. Кришна - Сама мужественность, а Его энергия удовольствия - Его женский эквивалент, Радхарани. Когда присутствует йога, или союз, Высшей Души с Его энергией удовольствия,  это дает совершенное наслаждение и всем бесконечно малым духовным частицам (нам), которые этому союзу содействуют. Священный звук _ом_ отражает этот процесс; он представляет собой сочетание санскритских букв _a, у, м_.  _А_ указывает на Высшую Душу, _у_ - на Его энергию удовольствия, _м_ (резонансный носовой звук, как во французском слове bon) - на нас, индивидуальные души. К примеру, великий преданный Хануман, помогая союзу Рамы и Ситы, сам чувствует при этом постоянно растущее удовольствие. 

Души, которые отказываются радоваться в полных счастья играх Господа, завидуют Его главенствующему положению. Крайнее проявление этого глупого бунта преобразует то присущее нашему естеству удовольствие, которого ищет душа в то, которое в этом мире известно, как сексуальное желание. Так что мирская сексуальность является извращением того желания, которое существует в наших изначальных духовных телах. По этой причине все попытки упразднить сексуальность терпят крах. Мы не способны уничтожать желания, которые являются частью нас самих.

«Когда мужчина и женщина прикасаются друг к другу, в них естественным образом пробуждается желание. Из этого стиха явствует, что подобные чувства присущи и духовным телам. Тело Господа Ананты и тела девушек, доставляющих Ему удовольствие, духовны, - стало быть, в духовном теле изначально присутствуют все ощущения и переживания. Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре»: _джанмадй асйа йатах_. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур поясняет, что слово _ади_ в этой сутре указывает на _ади-расу_, изначальное половое влечение, которое берет начало во Всевышнем. Это духовное вожделение, однако, в корне отличается от материального, так же как золото отличается от железа». (Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.25.5, комм.)

«Желание наслаждаться свойственно как Кришне, так и Его неотъемлемым частицам, живым существам. В духовном мире подобные желания духовны. Не надо совершать ошибку, считая их материальными. Когда в материальном мире человек, движимый страстью, наслаждается сексом - он наслаждается чем-то временным. После нескольких минут это наслаждение исчезает.  В духовном мире может присутствовать то же самое наслаждение, однако там оно не исчезает никогда. Им можно наслаждаться  постоянно. В духовном мире сексуальное удовольствие не утрачивает новизны и кажется все более и более приятным - в материальном  наслаждение сексом всего через несколько минут становится непривлекательным и никогда не бывает долговременным» (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхйа 8.138, комм.) 

Единственное окончательное исцеление от земной сексуальности (которая манит нас, смущает, подталкивает, расстраивает нас и дает нам в лучшем случае мимолетное, временное и убывающее удовольствие) - это вернуть изначальную форму этого удовольствия через союз с нашим источником - Кришной, через служение Ему. Метод достижения этого и есть _бхакти-йога_, которая включает в себя множество практик, главная из которых состоит в том, чтобы повторять имена Господа Кришны и Господа Рамы и Их энергии радости, Харе. Поскольку имена Господа и Его энергия идентичны с Ним, полная йога между душой, Господом и энергией удовольствия достигается, как только душа погружается в этот звук в духе подчиняющейся любви и служения.

Поэтому при повторении _Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе_ ощущается счастье на уровне более возвышенном, чем уровень ума и чувств. По мере того, как практикующий постепенно углубляется в бхакти-йогу, все мирские сексуальные желания трансформируются обратно в подлинно духовную любовь - _кришна-прему._

Однако достижение полного очищения, необходимого для восстановления изначального состояния блаженства, обычно является процессом постепенным. Поэтому сексуальные желания требуют какого-то выхода, пока полностью не вернутся в свое изначальное духовное состояние. Священные писания устанавливают два праведных способа, которые предоставляют ученикам _бхакти-йоги_ поддержку на пути к трансцендентности.


*Две поддерживающих основы для бхакти-йогов* 

Удивительная красота обеих этих основ заключается в том, как именно Кришна использует мирскую сексуальность - само олицетворение бунта души против Него - чтобы вернуть душу к духовному блаженству йоги. Кришна связывает мирскую сексуальность с репродукцией, и тот, кто позволяет этой связи сохраняться, притягивается на путь жертвоприношения и _дхармы_, на котором духовная жизнь естественна. Поэтому в 3 и 12 главах Гиты Кришна рекомендует жертвоприношения и благотворительность, исполняемые из чувства долга, даже тем, кто пока не сознает своих отношений с Богом. _«Всепроникающая трансцендентность вечно находится в актах жертвоприношений»_ (Гита 3.15). Поэтому предписываемая Священными Писаниями жертва дает удовлетворение, которое превосходит эгоистичное себялюбие. Поэтому исполнение долга может вывести душу к поиску высшего объекта жертвоприношения - Кришны.

Связь секса и репродукции требует одной из двух жертв: либо жертвы безбрачия, либо жертвы супружества и заботы о детях. Каждая из этих основ мирской сексуальности предполагает присущие ей удовольствия и аскезы. Из-за прошлых деяний души каждый в этом материальном мире получает в нынешней жизни предопределенное количество удовольствий и аскез. Чаще всего оно неизменно. Однако обычно мы можем сменить их _тип_. Таким образом, люди могут выбрать способ, как им быть с их мирской сексуальностью - способ, который гармонировал бы с их природой, возрастом и обстоятельствами. Когда человек получает удовольствия, соответствующие его собственной природе и периоду жизни, сопутствующие аскезы терпимы и часто даже радостны. Как объясняет Кришна в 3 главе «Бхагавад-гиты», только тот, кто принимает аскезы своего положения, имеет право наслаждаться удовольствиями этого положения. Тот же, кто пытается прихватить удовольствий без аскез, найдет эти удовольствия всего лишь пустой шелухой. _«Тот, кто, получив тело человека, не принимает предписанного Ведами цикла жертвоприношений, несомненно, ведет жизнь, полную греха. Живя только ради удовлетворения чувств, такой человек проживает жизнь впустую»_ (Гита 3.16).


*Целибат как принесение жертвы*

Первая система поддержания для стремящихся достичь совершенства посредством бхакти – это целибат. Эта система подходит для тех, кто чувствует себя энергичным без секса - даже в том, что касается тонких эмоций. Всевышний при Своих нисхождениях оставляет нам примеры того, как следует жить; в целибате Он жил в Своей инкарнации Нара-Нарайана Риши. В писаниях целибат часто упоминается как лучшая подмога в различных практиках йоги. Поэтому каждый должен принять жизнь в целибате до брака, и после того, как время репродукции пройдет - даже в браке. Для некоторых наиболее подходящим является пожизненный целибат без супружества. 

Целибат использует сексуальную энергию (которая включает в себя творчество, энтузиазм, развитие, устремленность к красоте и импульс к жизни), чтобы относиться ко всем живым существам как к своей семье и трудиться, будучи новатором,  ради блага других. В самом деле, шафрановая одежда, которую носят давшие обет безбрачия в ведической культуре, имеет тот же оттенок, что и священный огонь, _агни-паричадан_ (Бхагаватам 7.12.21). Свобода - одно из главных удовольствий жизни в целибате, прожитой в соответствии с указаниями шастр. Также целибат позволяет жить по шастрам в соответствии с личными вкусами, не будучи слишком обеспокоенным удовлетворением членов семьи. Другие его радости - это простота и удовлетворение от достижения контроля над чувствами. Нет нужды впечатлять потенциальных партнеров - поэтому присутствует миролюбие и удовлетворенность. Меньше времени и энергии уходит на базовые жизненные потребности - поэтому проще выбрать работу для личностного роста и своих целей, а не из необходимости. 

Аскезы жизни в целибате включают в себя не только сексуальное воздержание, но и отказ от тонко- эмоциональных квази-сексуальных обменов, таких как флирт и легкомысленные разговоры. Целибат также должен лимитировать благосостояние, питание и имущество базовыми потребностями.

Дхарма целибата включает в себя сосредоточение на изучении писаний, молитве и очищении своего существования. В юности хранящий целибат фокусируется на изучении писаний, в зрелом возрасте - на писательском труде и поддержании ученых дискурсов. (Бхагаватам 2.2.5, комм.)

Удовольствия от направления сексуальности в русло целибата приятны и довольно заманчивы - и потому в современном обществе есть и пародия на него. К сожалению, подражание, которое ищет удовольствий без аскез и не основано на духовности, наносит ущерб и отдельным людям, и обществу, при этом ничуть не помогает в духовной жизни. Пародия на жизнь в целибате - это современная «жизнь в одиночку», когда пропагандируется свобода и простота, но без самого целибата, который и делает эти удовольствия возможными. Пародия состоит либо в отказе от брака, либо откладывание брака и деторождения до времени, когда пик желаний и фертильности пройден. За это время у людей может быть один или несколько сексуальных партнеров, они могут использовать контрацепцию и даже делать аборты, чтобы сохранить свой так называемый статус неженатого или незамужней. Даже те, кто воздерживаются от секса, умом и сердцем часто погружены в романтику, широко представленную в различных формах медиа.


продолжение следует

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

продолжение 

*Супружество как принесение жертвы* 

Вторая поддерживающая основа - это супружество. Провести юность в сакральном режиме целибата большинство людей не могут и нуждаются в супружестве. Инкарнация Господа, показывающая нам пример моногамного брака - это Господь Рамачандра и Его супруга Сита, которые во множестве испытаний оставались верны друг другу. Женатая пара использует сексуальную энергию для появления детей, которых они воспитывают в духовном сознании. Члены семьи помогают друг другу и работают в команде, чтобы удовлетворять материальные запросы, приятно общаться на уровне эмоций и приободрять друг друга в духовной жизни. Дружеское общение, стабильность и защищенность - вот некоторые основные удовольствия супружеской жизни, направляемой писаниями. Упорядоченная сексуальная жизнь и домашняя еда радуют чувства, также как и удобно обустроенный дом, полный произведений искусств и музыки.

Женатые люди ищут независимости через социальный статус и благосостояние, которые предоставляют им целый ряд возможностей. Растущие дети очаровывают и занимают родителей - это открывает простор обмену нежностями. В браке стараются накопить достаточно средств, чтобы иметь удовольствие жертвовать на достойные цели, что усиливает ощущение значимости и поддержки общества. Аскезы в браке включают в себя: ограничение сексуальных отношений одним партнером на всю жизнь, независимо от меняющихся обстоятельств; работу ради прибыли; терпимость к индивидуальным различиям и конфликтам в семье; отношения с завидующими и соперничающими соседями, приятелями и коллегами по работе; образование детей; содержание дома и т.п. Дхарма супружества сосредотачивается на благотворительности, честности и контроле чувств.

В современном обществе в пародию выродились и праведные и стабильные радости секса в семейной жизни: супружеские пары стремятся отделить секс от репродукции. Посредством контрацепции и абортов они стремятся ухватить удовольствий без аскез. В результате во многих странах (например, в Италии) сейчас настолько низкий уровень рождаемости, что правительства заявляют, что само существование наций под угрозой. В таких пародиях на семейную жизнь люди покупают в кредит больше, чем могут себе позволить, и гораздо больше тратят на семью, чем на благотворительность. Даже американцы - граждане самой щедрой страны мира по количеству пожертвований (в переводе на деньги или время) - в среднем отдают на благотворительность только 3% доходов. C TV-центром как домашним «алтарем» семейная жизнь затягивается в тугие силки материализма. Еще одна пародия - это сожительство без заключения брака, в котором иногда появляются дети, и обычно оно заканчивается разрывом. Похоже, что Северная Европа предпочитает такие временные семьи: 28% детей в Швеции в 2010 году родились у сожительствующих родителей. В Америке 40% детей теперь рождаются вне брака, по сравнению с 4% в 1960.


*Необходимо быть честными*

Рассматривая, какую систему поддержания использовать в каждый момент жизни, мы должны быть полностью честны. По словам спутника Господа Чайтаньи Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами, одна из самых разрушительных тенденций для духовного продвижения - это обман. Нечестный человек пытается воспользоваться удовольствиями одной или обеих систем без какого бы то ни было аскетизма. Честные люди признают, каких удовольствий они хотят, а затем принимают соответствующие аскезы. Тогда между душой и Сверхдушой может состояться взаимообмен любовью. Человек предлагает Кришне свою аскезу как способ показать любовную признательность и обязанность. И принимает сопутствующие удовольствия как Его любящий дар, используя их, чтобы прославлять Его дальше.

Система ашрамов, приведенная в шастрах, предписывает целибат до брака, семейную жизнь до пятидесяти лет и снова целибат, до оставления этого мира. В более позднем периоде целибата супружеские пары могут предпочесть оставаться вместе, но воздерживаться от дел и от секса, как физического, так и тонкого. Эта система ашрамов, хотя сегодня и не возможна для всех, работая в синергии с естественным жизненным циклом, использует мирскую сексуальность так, как это предназначено самой биологией и психологией. Те, кто могут занять свою сексуальность в системе ашрамов, обычно находят практику бхакти-йоги намного более легкой.


*Взаимообмен любовью с Кришной* 

Бхакти-йог, неважно, в целибате он или женат, действует образом, который описал гуру Шрилы Прабхупады, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати: 

«Если все, что принимается, принимается как благорасположение, которым удостоил Всевышний, мирская деятельность перестает быть таковой и становится служением Богу (бхакти)» (Брахма-самхита 5.61, комм.)

Прабхупада объясняет тот же принцип:

«Что бы Кришна нам ни дал...  Это как с господином. Господин выделяет что-то слуге: «Можешь  этим наслаждаться». Это прасадам. Вы признаете: «Все принадлежит Кришне, даже мои руки,  ноги. Они также принадлежат Кришне, все части моего тела. Они принадлежат Кришне. Тогда их следует использовать для Кришны». Это называется _бхакти_». (лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.9-10, Дели, 14 ноября 1973 г.)

Если действовать по этому принципу, то _«материя, используемая ради Абсолютной Истины, восстанавливает свои духовные свойства - matter dovetailed for the cause of the Absolute Truth regains its spiritual quality»_  (Гита 4.24, комм.). 

Когда люди живут в таком духе любовного обмена с Кришной, духовные по своей сути процессы _бхакти-йоги_, такие как слушание и воспевание славы Кришны, и подходящая индивидуальная система поддержания мирской сексуальности объединяются в трансцендентности, как это объясняется в Гите 4.24 : _«Человек, полностью поглощенный сознанием Кришны, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой исполнение абсолютно и то, что предлагается, имеет ту же духовную природу»._ 

Для зрелого _бхакти-йога_ материальная сексуальность постепенно становится столь же непривлекательной, как выплюнутая кем-то жевательная резинка. К самому сексу, который является просто биологической функцией, никакой ненависти нет. Также как и к тем, кто может быть объектом сексуального влечения - поскольку они просто другие воплощенные души. Однако есть отторжение похоти, которая ведет к тому, чтобы ухватить счастья для своих чувств и ума, используя энергию Господа и других существ. Мирская похоть мало-помалу равномерно трансформируется обратно, возвращается к своей изначальной природе и становится любовью к Богу. Тогда нужда в поддержке ашрамов (целибата или супружества) начинает слабеть. Человек может продолжать жить в одном из них, но делает это как служение Кришне и ради того, чтобы показать пример другим, а не потому, что это нужно ему самому.

Отрешенность преданного (просвещенного преданного) наступает по причине самого совершенного удовлетворения - духовной любовью. Поднимающаяся волна духовной любви постепенно перерастает в наводнение. Эта настоящая любовь означает давать, а не получать. Она означает отдавать себя ради удовольствия Бога. Она означает существовать как посредник, чтобы объединять Господа и Его энергию удовольствия: Кришну с Радхой, Нараяну с Лакшми, Раму с Ситой. Конечно, Господь и Его вечная супруга не зависят от крошечной души, помогающей их союзу. Это Господь по Своей доброте занимает Свои экспансии (живых существ) так, чтобы они разделили с Ним блаженство. Ограниченная душа, соединенная таким образом с безграничностью посредством любовного служения, вечно переживает все увеличивающийся восторг. Такова естественная, изначально присущая нам и неотъемлемая у нас природа. Так давайте совершать ежедневные шаги по ее восстановлению - и отпустим ее блеклое отражение. 


Перевод: Раджа-кумари даси
при копировании указание авторства перевода обязательно (С) 

Официальный  сайт: http://urmiladevidasi.org/
Блог: http://urmiladasi.com/

Видео-класс по теме: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTV05xQtTLQ
и: http://urmiladevidasi.org/links-to-video-classes/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.М.Урмила Деви Даси
FB 17.11.2017 : 


From Science Set Free, by Rupert Sheldrake:

"Many elements of Platonic philosophy were incorporated in Christian theology, and are implicit in the opening of St. John’s gospel, which, like the rest of the New Testament, was written in Greek. “In the beginning was the Word.” “Word” with a capital W is the translation of logos. Not long before St. John’s gospel was written, the word logos took on a new significance in the Jewish world when Philo of Alexandria (20 BC–AD 50) linked it to Jewish philosophy. Philo was a Greek-educated Jew, and the official representative of the Jewish community in Alexandria to the Roman emperor Caligula. He used logos to mean an intermediary divine being who bridged the gap between God and the material world. The Platonic Ideas were located in the logos, which Philo described as God’s instrument in the creation of the universe. He compared God to a gardener forming the world according to the pattern of the logos."

Sounds like Brahma


Из книги "Science Set Free" Rupert Sheldrake:

«Многие элементы философии Платона были включены в христианское богословие и прочитываются в начале Евангелия от Иоанна, которое, как и весь Новый Завет, было написано по-гречески.

_"В начале было Слово"_
"Слово"  - это перевод слова "logos" . Незадолго до того, как было написано Евангелие от Иоанна, Филон Александрийский (20 г. до н.э. - 50 г. н.э.) ввел слово «logos» в еврейскую философию, и оно приобрело у евреев новое значение. Филон был евреем, обучавшимся у греков и официальным представителем еврейской общины у римского императора Калигулы в Александрии. Он использовал слово "logos" для обозначения божественного существа, посредника, который перекрыл разрыв между Богом и материальным миром. Так платоновское представление было помещено в "logos", которого Филон описывал как инструмент Бога для творения Вселенной. Он сравнивал Бога с садовником, формирующим мир в соответствии с шаблонами-моделями Логоса». 

Похоже на Брахму.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

28 февр. 2017 

Шрила Прабхупада: "Так что мы должны следовать этой инструкции Чайтаньи Махапрабху: yare dekha, tare kaha 'krsna'-upadesa. Итак вы, каждый из вас, может стать гуру. Вы можете сказать: "Мне не интересно становиться гуру", но Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит, что если вас это не интересует, так это не очень хорошо. Вам надо бы заинтересоваться. Вы должны быть гуру. В этом успех вашей жизни."

Разговор в комнате с индийскими гостями -13 марта 1975 года, Тегеран 


Srila Prabhupada : "So we should follow this instruction of Caitanya Mahaprabhu, yare dekha, tare kaha 'krsna'-upadesa. So you, every one of you, can become guru. You may say that "I am not interested to become a guru," but Caitanya Mah?prabhu says that if you are not interested, that is not very good. You should be interested. You must be guru. That is success of your life."

Room Conversation with Indian Guests -- March 13, 1975, Tehran

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

26 сентября 2015

*Реальность - это танец, а не бюрократия* 


"Действовать надо в согласии с садху, шастрами и гуру. Мы не можем выдумывать, не можем просто говорить: «Думаю, вот это приведет к порядку - буду так делать»... Результат должен быть таким, что и Кришна, и преданные довольны. Если же вы заявляете "мы следуем шастре", а все обеспокоены - это не дхарма.

Кришне интересны отношения с людьми инициативными и рассудительными. Между Господом и такими преданными существует взаимообмен любовью - и вот это истинная дхарма. Истинная дхарма - возрастание любви к Кришне и преданным. Тогда и Кришна доволен, и преданные Кришны довольны. 

...Бог (слава Богу) - не бюрократ".




Reality is a Dance, not Bureaucratic Law

Our action has to be within sadhu, sastra, guru. We can’t make something up. Which means, of course, we have to know sastra. We can’t just say, “Well, I think that this will bring me more peace so I can do this.” It has to be within the purview of sastra, it has to be within the purview of the sadhu, within the purview of guru. But the result has to be that Krsna a and the devotees are pleased. Otherwise if you say that we are following the sastra and everyone becomes disturbed, that’s not dharma.

Krsna wants relationship with people who take initiative and have intelligence. There’s a reciprocation between the Lord and the devotees of love. That is ultimate dharma. What’s real dharma is that our love for Krisna and our love for the devotees increases. Krsna is satisfied and Krsna’s devotees are satisfied... God is not a bureaucrat, thankfully.

Полностью http://urmiladasi.com/reality-is-a-d...eaucratic-law/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

6 марта 2018

*Шепот и улыбка Кришны* 




"Господь Говинда там пасет коров сурабхи, и это Его естественное занятие. Если нас привлекает облик Господа, мы сможем увидеть и богинь процветания, не прилагая к тому дополнительных усилий. Из-за своей привычки к сухим спекулятивным рассуждениям имперсоналисты не способны увидеть этих богинь процветания. Что же до художников, захваченных красотой творения, ради полного удовлетворения им следовало бы обратить взоры на прекрасное лицо Господа. Лицо Господа — само воплощение красоты. То, что они называют красотой природы, — ничто иное как Его улыбка, а то, что они называют сладкими песнями птиц, — ничто иное как шепот Господа" (Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.11.26, ком.).


“The Lord Govinda is engaged there in herding the surabhi cows as His natural occupation. These goddesses of fortune can be seen automatically if we are attracted by the bodily features of the Lord. The impersonalists cannot observe such goddesses of fortune because of their dry speculative habit. And those who are artists, overtaken by the beautiful creation, should better see to the beautiful face of the Lord for complete satisfaction. The face of the Lord is the embodiment of beauty. What they call beautiful nature is but His smile, and what they call the sweet songs of the birds are but specimens of the whispering voice of the Lord.” (purport SB 1.11.26)


Серия статей : 

Krishna’s Goddess of Fortune

Water: a meditation

Fire: a meditation

Air: a meditation

Earth: a meditation

Space: a meditation

all about birds

http://urmiladasi.com/krishnas-whispers-smile/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне бы хотелось сделать доступной статью "В реальности - танец, а не бюрократические правила". 
Если кто-то из матаджи захочет перевести какую-то часть или всю статью, или что-то еще, пожалуйста, дайте знать.  

http://urmiladasi.com/reality-is-a-d...eaucratic-law/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://iskconleaders.com/urmila-mataji/ : 

В 1973 г. Урмила д.д. вышла замуж за Пратьятошу даса. У них трое детей: Мурари даса - ученик Сатсварупы Махараджа (женат, работает комп. инженером), Чампакалата д.д. - ученица Бир Кришны Махараджа (замужем, обучает бхарата-натьям и как обычный преподаватель) и Кешава даса (женат, работает бизнес-консультантом). Также у них 14 внуков, один из которых женат, и 1 правнук. Пратьятоша даса и Урмила д.д. перешли в ванапрастха-ашрам в 1996. Урмила д.д. живет под защитой своих сыновей. 

In 1973 Urmila Devi Dasi married Pratyatosa dasa. They have three children—Murari dasa, a disciple of Satsvarupa Maharaja (married and working as a software engineer); Campakalata Devi Dasi, a disciple of Bir Krishna Maharaja (married and working as a bharatanatyam dance teacher and academic teacher); and Keshava dasa (married and working as a business consultant). They also have fourteen grandchildren, one of whom is married, and a great-grandson. Pratyatosa Dasa and Urmila Devi Dasi have lived as vanaprasthas since early in 1996. Urmila lives under the protection of her sons.




Больше фото на ее FB https://www.facebook.com/urmiladevid...=pb_friends_tl

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сотни лекции и семинаров: 

Майапур, Вриндаван, Англия, Бельгия, Франция, Италия, Испания, Чехословакия, Литва, Словакия, Хорватия, Венгрия, Россия, Новая Зеландия, Австралия,  Бахрейн, Арабские Эмираты, ЮАР, США и др. 

http://iskconleaders.com/urmila-mataji-audio/

Новые : 

http://urmiladevidasi.org/links-to-audio-classes/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Конференция BBT в Италии, Sastra Advisory Council






Ратха-ятра в Испании

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Томпкинс сквер

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Элла

:vanca calpa:  :heart:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Университет Ченная (Индия) 


Интересно, это слайд ее выступления или общая тема... "Капитализм и другие детские игрушки" (!)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Комментарий к фото с FB  :smilies:  

________________

5 июля 2012 

Дорогая мать Urmila,

В эти дни мне посчастливилось поприсутствовать на ваших лекциях по скайпу. Мне вспомнились слова моей сестры о вашей лекции в Ченнае (Индия). Вы сказали, что жизнь должна быть очень хорошо спланирована. И вы показали своим примером, как, завершив семейную жизнь, вы нашли достаточно времени для преданности в ашраме ванапрастхи. Это так вдохновляющее. 

Каждое ваше слово для меня просто «вау». Я внимательно слушаю и очень люблю ваши лекции. Супер-ясные простые примеры, настойчивость и чистота. Завидую вашим детям и внукам. Если бы у меня был шанс, я бы хотела родиться следующий раз вашим ребенком или внуком. 

Ваша, Dinesh


Шримати Урмила д.д. в день свадьбы сына (фото разместил на FB ее внук) 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

4 марта 2019

Окончание статьи 

*Любовь & доверие  или  бюрократия & централизация?* 
*Love & Trust or Bureaucracy & Centralization?*

О важности децентрализации 
и гармоничной организации 




http://urmiladasi.com/309-2/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Матаджи, очень прошу, у кого есть свободное время, и кто хочет погрузиться в настоящий нектар сознания Кришны, 
помогите перевести многочисленные статьи Урмилы Деви Даси *о Кришне*...  

Темы у нее просто великолепные, посмотреть можно здесь : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post171229

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Красотой Своего облика Господь напоминает темную тучу в сезон дождей, 
и все части Его тела сверкают, как струи дождя.
Воистину, Господь — средоточие всей красоты.*

ШБ 4.24.45-46

fb, сегодня

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

12 сентября 2020 , FB 

*Шримати Урмила д.д.:* 

Looking for a quote that *only the ksatriyas (government, royal order) and not the brahmanas can establish/introduce/re-establish, something like that the system of varnasrama* (maybe he says the system of four varnas and four asramas, maybe he says the system of four social orders and four spiritual orders).
I found many quotes about the ksatriyas' duty to *maintain* and *regulate* varnasrama but not the quote I need. 
I recall reading it and looked for *hours* and I can't find it. Help appreciated.


Ищу цитату, что *только кшатрии* (правительство, монархия) могут установить / ввести / воссоздать подобие системы варнашрамы , *но не брахманы*.
Нашла много цитат о долге кшатрий поддерживать и регулировать варнашраму, а нужную цитату не нашла. Потратила долгие часы. Помогите найти.






*Gopijana Vallabha Priya:* 

Forget, forget good government for millions of years, unless you establish this varnasrama-dharma. There is no question of good government. There must be first-class ksatriya who can take charge of the government. (SB 1.2.28-29 Lecture, Vrindavan, Nov. 8 1972)

K?atriyas' business is to see that the four orders of life are maintained properly February 14, 1977, M?y?pura
another class must be trained in administrative work (ksatriya), (SB 4.29.81 P)

A k?atriya can become a landholder and earn his livelihood by levying taxes or collecting rent from tenants. (Adi 10.50 P)

K?atriya's duty is to give protection to the citizens, security of life and property, and guide them gradually to develop Krsna consciousness. This is ksatriya's duty. (Mayapura, June 15, 1973)

Arjuna also did his duty. He was k?atriya. His business was to acquire kingdom. Because the ksatriyas, they cannot beg. They must have some land. Their business is to levy tax. That is enjoined in the sastras. (Lecture at Bharata Chamber of Commerce, Calcutta, January 30 1973)

Those who are fit for management and protection, they should be trained as ksatriya. (Morning Walk Vrindavan, March 12, 1974)

Забудьте на миллионы лет о хорошем правительстве, если не установите эту варнашраму-дхарму. О хорошем правительстве и речи нет. Должен быть первоклассный кшатрия, который сможет взять на себя обязанности правительства. (SB 1.2.28-29 Лекция, Вриндаван, 8 ноября 1972)

Дело кшатрия - следить, чтобы 4 жизненные порядка соблюдались должным образом ( 14 февраля 1977 года, M?y?pura)

Другой класс должен пройти обучение административной работе (ksatriya) (SB 4.29.81 P)

Кшатрий может стать землевладельцем и добывать себе средства к существованию, взимая налоги или собирая аренду с жителей. (Adi 10.50 P)

Долг кшатрия - обеспечить защиту граждан, безопасность жизни и имущества и постепенно направлять их на развитие сознания Кришны. (Маяпур, 15 июня 1973 г.)

Арджуна тоже выполнял свой долг. Он был кшатрий. Его дело состояло в завоевании царства. Кшатрии не могут просить. Но у них должна быть какая-то земля: их дело - взимать налоги. Так заповедано в шастрах (лекция в Торговой палате Бхараты, Калькутта, январь 30, 1973 г.)

Тех, кто подходят для управления и защиты, нужно обучать как кшатриев. (Утренняя прогулка Вриндаван, 12 марта 1974 года)

----------

